# Hometrader Advice



## bellaa1975 (16 February 2008)

Hi All,

I'm new to this forum and have read some interesting threads - thanks for the great advice.
I'm been investing in the stock market for 10 plus years but have not made great returns (ie i haven't outperformed the market).  I would like to start trading and am seriously considering Hometrader.  The idea about setting up a system which can be back tested and can beat the market seems appealing to someone like me who wants to be an end of day trader.  I've read a few threads on the forum about Hometrader but haven't heard from anyone who has joined or known anyone who has joined.  If anyone has any other advise I'd love to hear it!  

Cheers!


----------



## Aviator33 (16 February 2008)

G'day Bellaa

I attended one of their seminars in Perth last year just out of interest. After sitting through the 2+ hours and thoroughly digesting every bit of info I could get my hands on I had some very serious doubts.

Before getting into it though, these are my personal thoughts and have nothing to do with the integrity of the company.

Firstly, the $7000+ cost: simply outrageous considering everything they teach can be found in thousands of books (free if you join a library  ). Heck, you can find 99% of it on the net too - as well as some very bad advice I must admit.

Secondly, they only teach students how to play the markets with CFDs. For someone just starting out (not you in this instance) that can be incredibly dangerous. At the time I attended they were also steering people towards CMC Markets. I won't drag up the old MM Vs DMA argument here as it's been done to death. I also believe that they may have now switched to a DMA (Marketech) but may be wrong.

But the thing that really nailed it for me was the fine print on the sign up form. They spent a great deal of time telling us how they were dedicated to helping the students find a system that worked for them and test it, re-test it and test it again using some fancy bit of software (later turned out it is tradesim). I too thought this was great. But read the fine print. They charge you about $100 a pop for every backtest!!!!

So in a nutshell, if the course was, say a few hundred bucks with some quality backtesting chucked in, I'd be tempted to say it may be worth it for a newbie. But with the $7k price tag I'd say spend the time surfing this brilliant forum and others like it, get a library membership and spend a few bucks on some software like MS, Amibroker, Tradesim etc. You'd get the same education plus some brilliant software  that you can backtest all of your ideas on for free, plus $6K in your pocket to buy some shares 

As I said, not slagging the company itself, just offering my personal opinion. Hope it helps.

Cheers
AV


----------



## bellaa1975 (16 February 2008)

Thanks so much for the advice AV.  The information on this forum is fantastic and your advice is much appreciated!  
I'm new to trading so I need to learn about trading systems and what software is out there and what best suits my needs.  I think I will invest in some books and start from there!  Thanks again.....and I'm sure my husband will be glad I've just saved us $7k!!!
Cheers
Bellaa


----------



## tomk (23 February 2008)

I am a HT member and have been since Oct 07. Just wanted to post my view.



> Secondly, they only teach students how to play the markets with CFDs




Not true at all. They help you develop a number of different systems (trend following long, CFD long and short, mean reversion long and short). The instructors I've dealt with are very good and are constantly saying start small and simple with a trend following system and then build up to CFDs/Mean Reversion once you've gained some experience if you want. Within these systems you can customise it to your level of risk and the frequency you wish to trade.

They have walked me through building a system from scratch including backtesting the system in the group coaching classes (the backtesting is not an extra expense in the group coaching). I've only been paper trading it so far as I've yet to do some private coaching (this is my decision, I could have been trading it a while back). You could ask them to backtest a specific system for $200 (or whatever the price is) if you want to develop it yourself but it's not necessary. I'm currently learning AmiBroker (not taught by HT) to do it myself and better refine my system as well as develop other systems.

They do have their own broker (rebadged Sanford called HomeBroker) as well as CFD platform (rebadged Marketech MTrader called HomeTrader Financial Markets) and data provider (DataHQ). There is no requirement to use these at all and I don't.

I had minimal stock market knowledge prior to signing up, with money only in managed funds after advice from a financial adviser from a large bank. However after spending the past few months going to their classes I feel a lot more confident and knowledgeable about trading the market. I strongly believe there is no way I could have taught myself using books and the internet what I now know, along with having the confidence to trade it, in the same time frame.

You could buy the books, buy the software and see if you can figure it out all yourself, but I'd rather not, I'd rather be taught, guided and have someone to answer my questions. They have an unmoderated online forum you can post on as well as a member phone hot line, not to mention you can book a private coaching session and sit down with an instructor at any time. 

For experienced technical analysis traders, I doubt it's for you. But for someone new to technical trading, who wants to get a step up, I would consider it. Given the option I would not ask for my money back. It's given me a good solid foundation from which to build on.

Trading a technical system will give you an edge on the market, but there is no guarantees at all. Don't sign up thinking your going to make millions. I'm happy to answer any questions you have about it, so fire away. I've read a few posts about them on here and have only seen ones from people who have gone to the info session which have been largely negative.

FYI: I have no shares in their company or any interests, I'm just a new member.

Tom


----------



## Aviator33 (23 February 2008)

> I've read a few posts about them on here and have only seen ones from people who have gone to the info session which have been largely negative.




G'day Tom

Thanks for sharing your view. It is good to finally hear from someone who has actually been a member of Hometrader to give some info from the inside. 

I still stand by my points and as I mentioned at the very outset, these were my personal views (though thanks for correcting that one inaccuracy about the CFDs). 

Cheers
AV


----------



## tech/a (23 February 2008)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2060

Been discussed before.Do a search there are more threads.


----------



## aarbee (12 March 2008)

I am a HomeTrader member and have been for nearly 3 years. Prior to joining HT I had no knowledge or experience of financial markets at all. I mean ZILCH!!. HT gave me a very good foundation in trading for which I am grateful. As for the cost, all I can say is that if I had to start all over again, I wouldn't do it any other way. 
There are a lot of opinions floating around in the forums from people who don't really have any experience on the workings of HT. 

There was a lively discussion on the Reefcap on the subject of HT around May/June last year. For some reason all the positive posts on the subject are not there any more though the thread minus the forementioned posts is still there. 

In the last 3 years, I have been passionately educating myself through various avenues on the internet. I can honestly say, that even though a lot of knowledge is freely available on the net, I would still prefer as a beginner to go through organized learning as offered by HT. Not by email or phone or on-line lessons but by proper classroom lessons given by a live human who I can interact with. I would want to have the option of repeating any class any number of times.  Follow this up with individual unlimited one-to-one (face-to-face)coaching sessions where doubts can be cleared, individual attention paid to developing a trading plan for me. The developing plan is tested with the coach with any number of variations on TradeSim with the coach who really knows how to code and use the MS/TS packages. Only once I am satisfied with the trading plan will a fee be charged to formalize the backtest with full report. Once trading the system, I would like to go back to the coach/instructor to clear any doubts I have on the system or on my own problems in executing the system. 

It would also be reassuring that new systems are being developed by the R&D department and would be passed on to me in bi-monthly members meetings. The systems would be Trend following/Mean Reversion - short/long term, short/long etc. 

Once you consider all of the above, the fee charged by HT, in my eyes is not excessive at all. I'd pay it any day. It might just be me, but I find a face-to-face teaching indispensable and for that I am ready to pay a premium. 

I have no illusions of becoming a millionaire in a short time. Consistently profitable trading is not easy and having a good foundation in mechanical system trading has probably shaved off years from my learning curve.

Cheers,


----------



## Tradestation (20 March 2008)

Your dream is one which many people have: To make regular income by getting into the market mostly at the right time, cut your losses when wrong, and let the profits run.  Its a wonderful dream. Unfortunately for most people the dream becomes a nightmare. You see, the reality is that it is very, very hard to make money by trading. The ads on TV and the papers are designed to make you think that you are wasting precious time by NOT trading. They still get me after years of knowing otherwise. Because of the way randomness works, some people, perhaps even yourself, will be able to make lots of money over a short period of time and by using a decent system. Over a long period of time however, the odds are against a trader making money. On the other hand, investing in the stock market over long term will make you money, if you can wait. I still have hope, but its hard seeing the dim light at the end of the tunnel.
I did not believe people when they told me this years ago, I thought they were wrong, but after lots of analysis, I now know that it was I who was wrong.


----------



## Whiskers (20 March 2008)

bellaa1975 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The idea about setting up a system which can be back tested and can beat the market seems appealing to someone like me who wants to be an end of day trader.




Why have you set your sights on _an end of day trader_?


----------



## Pager (20 March 2008)

Hometrader is OK but just seems allot of money to pay out for someone to hold your hand and point you in the right direction.

Each and every one of us will view and trade the market in a different way, half the battle is to find out what suits you and your personality, IMO Trading is very simple but emotionally complicated.

The best way to learn is to just go and do it but with only small amount of money, don't have any big ideas of making money in the first 2 or 3 years, in fact if you haven't lost much in that time you have probably done much better than the majority.

Trading is like learning a new skill and it doesn't happen overnight, like any skill it takes time.

I only really trade futures and started by trading 1 contract only in the Spi risking 8 ($200) to 12 points ($300) and it took nearly 3 years before i started making any money, then and only then did i start trading more than 1 contract and implementing money management, in that time i made many many mistakes but with a small risk each time i was never going to wipe myself out.

Good luck


----------



## Aviator33 (20 March 2008)

aarbee said:


> The developing plan is tested with the coach with any number of variations on TradeSim with the coach who really knows how to code and use the MS/TS packages.




Just curious Aarbee, how much does each backtest cost you?


----------



## nat (20 March 2008)

Pager said:


> Hometrader is OK but just seems allot of money to pay out for someone to hold your hand and point you in the right direction.
> 
> Each and every one of us will view and trade the market in a different way, half the battle is to find out what suits you and your personality, IMO Trading is very simple but emotionally complicated.
> 
> ...




hi there pager ,wow you started straight out on the spi while learning ive been trading the same sort of thing on ig markets or cmc on and off over a year now if i had started on the spi id hate to think what i wouldve lost .Its alll gradually coming together and one day wil progress to real thing .Just shows how we are all diff and need to find our niche and risk level individually .

Just got to be able to stay the coarse and dont run outa money while learning . Nathan


----------



## kolonel (20 March 2008)

Just my  .  I attended the seminar, and must admit, it was very well structured, and non too intrusive.  There was no hard sell.

But i gotta say, since investing in Amibroker (free back-testing), and educating myself with the guys on this forum, i am glad i did not part with my $7000 +.  I even got to the stage of going back in for another meeting with one of the instructors, but still no hard sell (which i appreciated).

A lot of people mention it, It sounds cliche, but the amount of information on the web, forums etc. is invaluable when considering this path.

Look forward to getting my hands dirty real soon.

Regards
kolonel


----------



## nizar (20 March 2008)

kolonel said:


> A lot of people mention it, It sounds cliche, but the amount of information on the web, forums etc. is invaluable when considering this path.




Tend to agree wholly.


----------



## zengin (20 March 2008)

My ex workmate did one of these courses with hometrader few years ago and the information he learned he used it to trade the SPI and he was making dollars in as early as 2 months then in 6 months he become a full time trader ( SPI) and now he is somewhere in europe on 12 months holiday. With the right education and bit of hard work it should not take years to make money from the markets ,whether you learn all the tricks of the trade from Hometrader  or someone else because I have seen it done.:


----------



## Pager (21 March 2008)

zengin said:


> My ex workmate did one of these courses with hometrader few years ago and the information he learned he used it to trade the SPI and he was making dollars in as early as 2 months then in 6 months he become a full time trader ( SPI) and now he is somewhere in europe on 12 months holiday. With the right education and bit of hard work it should not take years to make money from the markets ,whether you learn all the tricks of the trade from Hometrader  or someone else because I have seen it done.:





good for your ex workmate.

He would be the exception rather than the rest of us, like any endeavour some will have a natural ability, some will never get even close no matter how much time/study/effort/courses etc, allot IMO comes down to how you control or maybe more to the point are controlled by your emotions, the nuts and bolts of trading are pretty easy, its putting them together that's the tricky bit


----------



## tech/a (21 March 2008)

zengin said:


> My ex workmate did one of these courses with hometrader few years ago and the information he learned he used it to trade the SPI and he was making dollars in as early as 2 months then in 6 months he become a full time trader ( SPI) and now he is somewhere in europe on 12 months holiday. With the right education and bit of hard work it should not take years to make money from the markets ,whether you learn all the tricks of the trade from Hometrader  or someone else because I have seen it done.:




Could be read two ways.

His mate may be on a 12 mth sabbatical from trading after blowing up.
Only kidding.

From those now involved.

What sort of return are they looking for from their systems???
When I discussed with the principals in Adelaide they were looking at 2.5% leveraged with CFD's which bought things to 50% if at 20:1.
So are they still dependant on leverage for reasonable return and are their systems tested with that leverage included in the testing?

From what I saw although the coaches had knolwedge of both M/S and Tradesim it didnt seem to me that they had the knowledge necessary to develope sound systems.Knowing what they actually needed to know.
Walk Forward testing,out of sample,to name a couple.

Dont get me wrong these people arent the worst out there nor the best in my view.


----------



## aarbee (22 March 2008)

Aviator33 said:


> Just curious Aarbee, how much does each backtest cost you?




I haven't had a formal backtesting done for over 2.5 years. The cost was around $150-200 and around $50 for variations. I could find out the actual rates next week. 
For me, as I have MS/TS, it is sufficient to sit with the coach and have my ideas tested in a coaching session and then go on and do my own thing. I haven't paid the backtesting fee for a formal backtest at all. I discuss all aspects of the system and the Monte Carlo results during the coaching session. I am now learning AB and so would be able to try some new ideas which can't be tested in MS/TS.

tech/a,
They are not shooting for a particular percentage return on their systems. My first system was a med term, TF, long only system trading FPOs showing 20% return with very low drawdown. The next one was a CFDs, Mean reversion, long and short system showing 90% return with 30% drawdown. The latter system performed as backtested till Jan correction when it went into a serious drawdown. Not surprising, as the market conditions were way outside th backtesting conditions and really punishing to MR systems. The Jan correction prompted most followers of such systems to modify the systems to a more conservative system. A great instructive lesson in:
AA Intimate understanding of what 30% DD actually means as opposed to that in backtest report.
BB  The fact that the biggest DD is in the future, especially when the experienced DD is twice of that backtested. 

Great emphasis is laid on developing conservative systems when starting out. That is not to say some beginners don't go for leveraged ambitious systems and consequently learn their lessons when Jan08 happens. I don't think HT or any other entity can protect their proteges from adverse consequences of trying to run before one can walk. 

As for walk forward testing etc. I have discussed these concepts during one-on-one coaching sessions. However, most beginners do not take pains to go through such advanced backtesting methods. 
Tech/a, seeing you are from Adelaide, I can point out to you, that one of the staff at the Adelaide office of HT, is extremely good with AB and developing some very original ideas and coding them into AB for the benefit of members. Pretty sure, you could pay them a visit and find out things for yourself. Indeed, I would recommend it, seeing how your views are so valued (and justifiably so) in this forum and in reefcap.

Cheers


----------



## nizar (22 March 2008)

aarbee said:


> As for walk forward testing etc. I have discussed these concepts during one-on-one coaching sessions. However, most beginners do not take pains to go through such advanced backtesting methods.




I have spoken to somebody who was doing the HomeTrader course.
They rated it highly but then I noticed the backtests he used to email to me were usually from say, June 1997 to May 2007, so naturally I asked him if he knows about out of sample testing and walk forward analysis.

His response was that HomeTrader guys don't "practice" this approach.

Rather odd I thought.

Its a shame because to be honest I don't know of any other way to validate a system.


----------



## aarbee (23 March 2008)

nizar said:


> Its a shame because to be honest I don't know of any other way to validate a system.




You are quite right. This is one of the main reasons, I am learning AB. I would think that a vast majority of mechanical system traders don't really take the trouble of doing it. 

Cheers


----------



## tech/a (23 March 2008)

> Tech/a, seeing you are from Adelaide, I can point out to you, that one of the staff at the Adelaide office of HT, is extremely good with AB and developing some very original ideas and coding them into AB for the benefit of members. Pretty sure, you could pay them a visit and find out things for yourself. Indeed, I would recommend it, seeing how your views are so valued (and justifiably so) in this forum and in reefcap.




*I have actually done exactly that.*
Around 4 yrs ago a friend asked me what I knew of them as he was going to one of their start up seminars.
I knew nothing so suggested I'd contact them and make some enquiries one to one.

I forget the name of the young guy I met but he was the "Manager" of the Adelaide Office. He was very helpful very up front and I believe a genuine guy.

We went over Goodwood Road to a Coffee shop and sat at a table for a couple of hrs.He bought a huge folder with past trading results and that of his client competitions to validate some of his claims.

I soon realised that specific questions to him with regard to systems testing only gave me an indication of his understanding not that of the Company and its coaching staff.

This is what I found over the 2 hrs.
(1) My new aquaintance didnt trade his focus was on the Business of hometrader which he was very passionate about. He didnt have time to trade. That was by me fine,at least he knew where his strength lay.

(2) They relied heavily on their results being leveraged (at the time) I was told that even a system with a 3% return could when leveraged (CFD's were all abuz then) could return terrific logterm profit just imagine one that returned 30-40% un leveraged---his words.

(3) There were many many people showing terrific return in the competition some with 700% return. When challenged on how this could occur (Outlier moves on pennies most likely) there was no response as clearly he didnt have a suggestion.

(4) I chose 4 winners of the comp and went back over the last 2 yrs results to see how often they won. Amazingly not one appeared again in the top 10 in any of the competition results.
However there were some who appeared at the low end of results more than once. This indicated to me that perhaps these people had found "Something".
Those at the top probably only had success by luck more than by design.

(5) I had no problem with their pricing nor their choice of tools.
(6) I couldnt comment n the coaching as i didnt see any.

(7) They had a trading room with active traders manning the terminals.
There were around 10 when I went through.
I did notice that all bar 2 had penny stocks on their screens and only half of these people seemed to be trading the rest were fiddling with ideas. Those trading seemed involved in descretionary considerations by the content of the excited discussions rather than a systamatic systems approach.

But all in all I thought these guys at least had something to offer.

What clients took away from their coaching would in part be governed by the quality of the staff coaching but also to a large degree by the understanding of their clients what it was that they SHOULD be looking to take away.
Few realise this.* Many are looking at the destination and not the journey.* 
Asking the right questions and moving in a direction you know to be correct will fast track any learning. This ofcourse comes with your own experience and learning what it is you NEED to learn from others who have been there.

My friend never joined not from my report of observations but he didnt feel he had the time to dedicate to the learning process.
He still "Trades" but by guess and I only hear from him on the topic of trading when he guesses right. As far as I know he has a 100% success rate.
I'm sure we all have friends who trade this way.

Finally I'm sure your right in that H/T would have come a long way,and developed as a value adding business,any serious business which survives and H/T seems to have,will grow and become better at what they do.
The addition of Amibroker can only be a good thing. However I still suspect from some comments here that they need to learn more about what they SHOULD know.

*As evidenced here.*



> They rated it highly but then I noticed the backtests he used to email to me were usually from say, June 1997 to May 2007, so naturally I asked him if he knows about out of sample testing and walk forward analysis.
> 
> His response was that HomeTrader guys don't "practice" this approach.
> 
> ...


----------



## aarbee (23 March 2008)

tech/a said:


> What clients took away from their coaching would in part be governed by the quality of the staff coaching but also to a large degree by the understanding of their clients what it was that they SHOULD be looking to take away.
> Few realise this.* Many are looking at the destination and not the journey.*
> Asking the right questions and moving in a direction you know to be correct will fast track any learning. This ofcourse comes with your own experience and learning what it is you NEED to learn from others who have been there.




Absolutely correct. All the more reason why unlimited individual face to face coaching provided by HT is so valuable. I for one gained a lot from it, though I need it less and less now.  But its there when I need it. Even attending classes once in a while to review things is quite handy too. 

HT has made mistakes like most organizations. Not all the systems presented to the members have been what they were intended to be. However, there integrity and intentions have never been in doubt. 

You are spot on about most beginners looking at the destination and not the journey. Know it from experience. 

Cheers


----------



## inenigma (28 December 2008)

Hi,

I have not attended any of the free seminars for HomeTrader, but, as a dear friend has recently passed away, his widow has allowed me to borrow his course material (my mate did the course earlier in 2008).  I don't know, but, I would suppose the bulk of the course fee would be involved in the IP of the three manuals....  Free reference material !!!!!


----------



## TradeSim (29 December 2008)

aarbee said:


> I haven't had a formal backtesting done for over 2.5 years. The cost was around $150-200 and around $50 for variations. I could find out the actual rates next week.
> For me, as I have MS/TS, it is sufficient to sit with the coach and have my ideas tested in a coaching session and then go on and do my own thing. I haven't paid the backtesting fee for a formal backtest at all. I discuss all aspects of the system and the Monte Carlo results during the coaching session. I am now learning AB and so would be able to try some new ideas which can't be tested in MS/TS.




Saw this post so I thought I'd just add my two bits worth to set the record straight.

Those things which HomeTrader say that MS/TradeSim "*CAN'T*" test and are a "*BIG disadvantage*" are being added to the next beta update of TradeSim which will be free to all registered users as have been all other previous updates 


We have added survivorship bias free back testing through the use of a survivor bias filter (SBF) table which is used during the time a trade database is created or can be applied after a trade database has been loaded into TradeSim. Either way the SBF is essentially transparent to the operation of the software and does not hinder its performance in any way. The filter can be switched on and off for easy comparison of the results and the tables are only very small in size compared to the way some others have implemented it.

All registered editions(Standard,Professional,Enterprise) of TradeSim will now come with a Survivorship Bias Filter(SBF) Utility which has a filter table builder assistant that allows the user to construct filter tables from Standard and Poors lists which are freely available. Note that some of the data available from the S&P website maybe incomplete or contain erroneous information so some additional checking should be done to make sure that the tables are an accurate representation of the past constituents lists. Because the SBF table files are simple text files with date ranges they can easily be edited using a text editor such as Note Pad. We are looking at investigating the possibility of a data supplier willing to supply updated table files as part of their data subscription services along with delisted securities so stay tuned. No need to pay major $$$$ just to access this facility 

Added a feature which limits the maximum number of trades you can enter in one day.

After many requests we have added support for Intraday data with time stamp.

Contrary to what HomeTrader says, currently TradeSim can rank trades using the SetVariableTradeRank function although I'm not sure why you'd want to do this because as soon as you run a proper Monte Carlo stress test analysis on your system the ranking gets thrown out of the window.

TradeSim can also back test using different margin requirements for each security which is a must have requirement for any realistic backtesting using CFD's.

And always remember that historical backtesting results are no guarantee of future results.


----------



## MS+Tradesim (29 December 2008)

TradeSim said:


> ...




Hi David,

Good to see you here.

I think you'll be able to make important contributions to this forum when you have the time.

Rob O. 

One of the customers who's been asking for intraday capability


----------



## TradeSim (29 December 2008)

MS+Tradesim said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Good to see you here.
> 
> ...




Thanks Rob. I will help where I can 

I am busy working on a brand new product for release sometime this year so between compiles I will have some spare time to post.


----------



## tech/a (29 December 2008)

Rob.

I think you'll get your wish.(intraday testing).
David let the cat out of the bag when talking with me the other day.

Good to see David here quality contributors are rare.


----------



## laurel (1 July 2011)

I can see this original post is 3 years old.  I am also new to this forum and fairly new to shares.  My husband & I have just been to a HomeTrader introductory course, and are considering joining.  I would be interested to hear updated posts from anyone who has purchased HT in the past 3 years.





I







bellaa1975 said:


> Hi All,
> I'm new to this forum and have read some interesting threads - thanks for the great advice.
> I'm been investing in the stock market for 10 plus years but have not made great returns (ie i haven't outperformed the market).  I would like to start trading and am seriously considering Hometrader.  The idea about setting up a system which can be back tested and can beat the market seems appealing to someone like me who wants to be an end of day trader.  I've read a few threads on the forum about Hometrader but haven't heard from anyone who has joined or known anyone who has joined.  If anyone has any other advise I'd love to hear it!
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Grinder (1 July 2011)

laurel said:


> I can see this original post is 3 years old.  I am also new to this forum and fairly new to shares.  My husband & I have just been to a HomeTrader introductory course, and are considering joining.  I would be interested to hear updated posts from anyone who has purchased HT in the past 3 years.




Years ago I went to an intro course and couldn't get away fast enough, their sales pitch made the hair on the back of my neck stand up. I got so embarrased for the guy that I had to leave.


----------



## IFocus (1 July 2011)

laurel said:


> I can see this original post is 3 years old.  I am also new to this forum and fairly new to shares.  My husband & I have just been to a HomeTrader introductory course, and are considering joining.  I would be interested to hear updated posts from anyone who has purchased HT in the past 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hometrader has been disused on other threads suggest you read through them personally think they are over priced.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2060&page=1&highlight=hometrader

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2996&highlight=hometrader


----------

